# le fil des bouquins qu'on a lus au moins 3 fois



## Emmanuel94 (30 Avril 2010)

Ok je sais que nous lisons moins que nos aînés... et pourtant à bien regarder nous lisons toujours des livres, nous avons nos coups de coeur, et je vous propose de partager ceux ci en communiquant la liste des livres que vous avez lu, relu, relu encore et encore.

Pour ma part, il y a le Rouge et le Noir et la Chartreuse, qui sont mes premiers souvenirs littéraires, puis les 7 Piliers de la Sagesse, enfin Shogun de Clavell, la trilogie de Karla, le Seigneur des Anneaux et le Maître et Marguerite.

C'est assez varié, mais ces 7 oeuvres inégales dans leur qualité m'apportent à chaque relecture de nouvelles émotions, de nouvelles découvertes...

et vous ?


----------



## da capo (30 Avril 2010)

De mon côté, je retiens Solal.
Je l'ai lu, relu, re-relu sûrement parce qu'il est plus facile que les autres romans de Albert Cohen.
Plus "facile" que le reste, mais tout aussi bien écrit à mon sens.

Et puis, il y a les polars, Le Grand Sommeil entre autres.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Avril 2010)

je n'en connaissais que le film, je ne savais même pas que c'était un livre (la honte ...)


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2010)

Raymond Chandler :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Mai 2010)

Le grand secret et La nuit des temps, de Barjavel. :love:

J'ai dû les lire chacun 4 ou 5 fois depuis leur parution.


----------



## Aescleah (1 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part, Des fleurs pour Algernon de Daniel Keyes.
Lu au moins 5 fois...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

Bien 5 fois ...


----------



## twinworld (1 Mai 2010)

Antigone, d'Anouilh


----------



## jesopog (1 Mai 2010)

Victor Hugo : "Les Misérables".

Lu alors que j'avais 12 ans et relu je ne sais combien de fois jusqu'à la fin de mon adolescence.


----------



## Macbeth (2 Mai 2010)

"L'échiquier du Mal" de Dan Simmons, lu 5 ou 6 fois.


----------



## JPTK (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2010)

La saga de Dune, Franck Herbert (et pas les livres écrits par le fiston)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (2 Mai 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Antigone, d'Anouilh



il faut dire que j'ai lu ce libre en classe de 4°, celà remonte à loin maintenant


----------



## jesopog (3 Mai 2010)

@COrentin | # 7 (1/05/2010, 12h38)

Comme vous, j'ai beaucoup apprécié la lecture de "Si c'est un homme" de Primo Levi.
Vous connaissez peut-être, du même admirable auteur : "Les Naufragés et les Rescapés".
Si vous ne l'avez pas déjà lu, je vous le recommande.

Une biographie, que j'ai lue avec grand intérêt, qui complète admirablement l'approche de l'homme et de l'&#339;uvre de P. Levi : 

Myriam Anissimov .&#8211; "Primo Levi ou la tragédie d'un optimisme", 698 p., JC Lattès, 1996.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

Non je n'ai pas lu ces deux livres mais je vais m'y mettre !


----------



## JPTK (5 Mai 2010)




----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2010)

Jean-René Huguenin, _La côte sauvage_.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## tabaluga72 (7 Mai 2010)

Un Cantique pour Leibowitz par Walter M. Miller. J'adore ce livre.
Le cycle Dune de Herbert
Le cycle Fondation de Asimov
Solaris de Stanislav Lem

Que de la SF en fait.

Sinon, si les BD comptent, tous les Astérix, des centaines de fois


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

JPTK a dit:


>





Celui-là je suis jamais arrivé à bout.



Le Maître et Marguerite, oui.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Ben quoi, Woland vous a aseptisés ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2010)




----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Juin 2010)

Si c'est un homme de Primo Lévi, c'est vraiment poignant, merci... je regarde vos autres livres pour faire un choix

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------




wormeyes a dit:


> Celui-là je suis jamais arrivé à bout.
> 
> 
> 
> Le Maître et Marguerite, oui.



Et pourtant je trouve que ce livre n'est pas très largement diffusé.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Battle Royale, excellent livre (bien meilleur que le film et le manga).
On s'y prend vraiment, mais après avoir vu le film le plaisir est un peu gâché (pour la fin surtout), même si énormément de points divergent. (Petit plus que j'adore: le décompte des élèves restant à chaque fin de chapitres).

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas: Une classe de 42 élèves est forcée de participer à un jeu dans le cadre d'un programme du gouvernement, la seule règle: Tuer. En effet les élèves doivent s'entretuer jusqu'à ce qu'il n'en reste qu'un.


----------



## Pamoi (13 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Battle Royale, excellent livre (bien meilleur que le film et le manga).
> On s'y prend vraiment, mais après avoir vu le film le plaisir est un peu gâché (pour la fin surtout), même si énormément de points divergent. (Petit plus que j'adore: le décompte des élèves restant à chaque fin de chapitres).


Perso, j'ai d'abord essayé le film, j'ai pas pu passer les 10 premières minutes et donc j'avais zappé le livre 
(à tort, apparemment  )


La trilogie de Lenteric:
Les enfants de Salonique  La femme secrète  Diane






Une très bonne critique ici (pas la peine que je me fatigue, donc )


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2010)

Juste un extrait de ce bouquin de 100 pages, que si vous l'avez pas lu au moins une fois, vous avez gagné une occupation pour les 2 heures à venir.



> C'était un mec, il s'appelait Karamanlis, ou quelque chose comme ça :  Karawo ? Karawasch ? Karacouvé ? Enfin bref, Karatruc. En tout cas, un  nom peu banal, un nom qui vous disait quelque chose, qu'on n'oubliait  pas facilement. C'aurait pu être un abstrait arménien de l'Ecole de  Paris, un catcheur bulgare, une grosse légume de Macédoine, enfin un  type de ces coins-là, un Balkanique, un Yoghourtophage, un Slavophile,  un Turc. Mais, pour l'heure, c'était bel et bien un militaire, deuxième  classe dans un régiment du train, à Vincennes, depuis quatorze mois. Et  parmi ses copains, y'avait un pote à nous, Henri Pollak soi-même,  maréchal des logis, exempt d'Algérie et des T.O.M (une triste histoire :  orphelin dès sa plus tendre enfance, victime innocente, pauvre petit  être jeté sur le pavé de la grande ville à l'âge de quatorze semaines)  et qui menait une double vie : tant que brillait le soleil, il vaquait à  ses occupations margistiques, enguirlandait les hommes de corvée,  gravait des coeurs transpercés et des slogans détersifs sur les portes  des latrines. Mais que sonne la demie de dix-huit heures, il enfourchait  un pétaradant petit vélomoteur (à guidon chromé) et regagnait à  tire-d'aile son Montparnasse natal (car il était né à Montparnasse), où  que c'est qu'il avait sa bien-aimée, sa piaule, nous ses postes et ses  chers bouquins, il se métamorphosait en un fringuant junomme, sobrement,  mais proprement vêtu d'un chandail vert à bandes rouges, d'un pantalon  tire-bouchonnant, d'une paire de godasses tout ce qu'il y avait de plus  godasse et il venait nous retrouver, nous ses potes, dans des cafés où  c'est que nous causions de boustifailles, de cinoche et de philo.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2010)

Un des rares qui peut se vanter de m'avoir fait crouler de rire un bouquin à la main... :style:
Putain! Le chapitre où le toubib explique au jeune couple comment on fait les gosses!


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Juin 2010)

Etant gamin, forçément...






http://animahsite.free.fr/livres/petit_nicolas.jpg


----------



## AuroreLDN (14 Juin 2010)

Voyage au bout de la nuit egalement


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Celui-là je suis jamais arrivé à bout.
> 
> 
> 
> Le Maître et Marguerite, oui.




Marrant,l'inverse pour moi et pourtant je sentais bien l'oeuvre que j'avais entre les mains avec Le Maître et Maguerite, mais nan rien à faire...


----------



## ipan (14 Juin 2010)

Superstar de Ann Scott a changé ma vie


----------



## Fìx (15 Juin 2010)

​
M'a boulversé étant piti....  :rose: 

Du coup, ptêt pas 3 fois, mais lu bien 2 fois et demi étant jeune! Une prouesse inimaginable pour moi à l'époque!   :mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (15 Juin 2010)

Je sais pas combien de fois je l'ai lu, mais sûrement beaucoup plus que 3 fois&#8230;








Faut dire, je savais pas super bien compter à l'époque


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juin 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Le grand secret et La nuit des temps, de Barjavel. :love:
> 
> J'ai dû les lire chacun 4 ou 5 fois depuis leur parution.



J'ai une tendresse particulière pour Barjavel.
J'ai beaucoup lu, prêté et offert Ravage (LE roman qui donne envi de lire à ces petits cons d'ado boutonneux)... son premier roman et mon premier vrai "bouquin" aussi...






Un autre roman lu de nombreuses fois (beaucoup prêté également et vite récupéré : il s'avale en une nuit car une fois le nez dedans, impossible de décrocher  )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Lu 18 fois. :love:​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juin 2010)

ma cousine la cucurbite a dit:
			
		

> Font suer toute cette bande d'intelleux...



et encore, bompi n'a pas encore posté ici...


----------



## Luc G (15 Juin 2010)

Je vais pas avoir la place de mettre tout 
J'ai tendance à beaucoup relire (et ça crée des bouchons sur les nouveaux bouquins que j'achète et qui s'empilent ! )

Pour faire simple :
- la plupart des Jules Verne, sans doute une cinquantaine et certains bien plus de 3 fois
- pas mal de bouquins de science-fiction (même si c'est nettement moins le cas maintenant) : les vieux Van Vogt,  la série ddes "Dune", celle des "Fondation", "Ubik" et quelques autres du fou Dick
- pas mal de Zola, de Hugo

Enfin un peu n'importe quoi en somme 
Depuis "les enfants de la terre" de Auel ou les "Pardaillan" de Zévaco jusqu'à "la recherche du temps perdu" (mais là c'est nettement plus de 3 fois, coucou Coloquinte ) en passant par des trucs sans doute moins connus comme "Traduit du silence" de Joë Bousquet et par pas mal de bouquins de poésie.

Là, je relis "Ulysse" mais je ne sais plus si c'est la troisième fois ou seulement la deuxième (avec l'âge )


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juin 2010)

ainsi que les neufs bouquins qui suivent :love:


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juin 2010)

ça compte, ça: ?





parce que sinon, tous les Blueberry par le tandem Charlier/Giraud (les vrais, hein, pas "la jeunesse de Blueberry" , ou "mister Blueberry")  fois X lectures chacun, ça fait largement plus de 3 fois ... puissance 3


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Juin 2010)

Bon ben à ce moment là...


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2010)

Pas encore le cas mais ça le sera évidement d'ici quelques temps :


----------



## Fìx (15 Juin 2010)

Et si on les a lu PLUS de 3 fois ça compte?

Et si on les a pas vraiment LUS mais parcourus 3 fois ou plus, ça compte aussi?


Nan parcequ'à c'moment là, y'a cette oeuvre (parmis tant d'autres d'ailleurs) qui doit encore trainer sous mon lit de chez mes parents et que j'ai feuilleté des milliers de fois pendant mon adolescence :







:love::love:​


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Pas encore le cas mais ça le sera évidement d'ici quelques temps :



A déplacer dans ....

* le fil des bouquins qu'on promet de lire au moins 3 fois


*


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2010)

N'importe nawak, carrément accessible comme littérature, surtout les 2 derniers !
Nan mais le Zola ça se lit tout seul et le DostoieEZWKIZES idem, j'en étais le 1er surpris, un bon polar en fait


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2010)

Plus de 3 fois mais une seule ligne à la fois.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2010)

Je constate que Barjavel est sur représenté


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2010)

Âmes sensibles s'abstenir.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Âmes sensibles s'abstenir.



A ce point là ? Ça fait bander ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> A ce point là ? Ça fait bander ?



Ouai, ça peut. C'est surtout très drôle et très glauque. A déconseiller également aux féministes.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ouai, ça peut. C'est surtout très drôle et très glauque. A déconseiller également aux féministes.



Je pense que je devrais aimer alors :style:
Je vais le conseiller à petit caca©


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Dévoré, trois fois.


----------



## kisbizz (15 Juin 2010)

ma première lecture en français .....

je venais d'arriver en France depuis 1 mois environ  , mes revues italiennes pas encore parvenues je tournais en rond .... mon ami me lança un bouquin et me dit
"tiens , je ne sais  pas si tu vas aimer , c'est un livre que j'ai du lire a l'école" 






je ne sais pas ni parler  ni lire le français , je me munis de mes 2 petits dictionnaires et je commence a lire ...

je m'attends a un roman classique , il omet de me dire qu'il est surréaliste

je ne comprends rien de rien , des anguilles qui sont pêché dans un levier , une souris bizarre, une fleur dans un poumon .... je me dit que la traduction n'est pas bonne , que jamais j'arrivera a assimiler  le français correctement  ... 
je continue la lecture mais rien a faire , décidément le français et moi on est pas copain...

"alors, tu aimes le bouquin ?"me demande le soir en rentrant 
"oui, oui, intéressant"  je réponds .... pas envie de lui avouer que je ne comprends rien, qu'il se moque de moi 

je termine le livre et je l'oublie dans un coin 

un an est passé , je travaille deja depuis quelques mois , la langue française  ne me pose plus trop de problème et un après-midi je tombe sur le livre .... je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je recommence a le lire et là je m'aperçois que la première lecture/traduction  n'était pas totalement fausse , il y a bien une anguille dans le levier  et tout le reste ... je reste quand même perplexe 

un'autre année est passé , je maîtrise maintenaient la lecture française , j'attends sagement que ma fille se décide a venir au monde et voilà que le bouquin refait surface entre les livres de futures mamans  ... je recommence a le lire a nouveau pour la troisième  fois ... et cette fois pas des doutes , pas de perplexité ... 
ce livre est un vrais chef d'oeuvre


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juin 2010)

Russel BANKS " Sous le règne de Bone"






Un "road-bouquin" où Bone, contraint de partir de chez lui, commence une errance
et un voyage formateur à travers les Etats Unis et la Jamaïque.


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2010)

- Le cycle des Princes d'Ambre, de Roger Zelazny, évoqué plus haut
- Quelques Jules Verne, lus et relus (Particulièrement ceux impliquant le Capitaine Nemo&#8230
- *The Lord of the rings*, de JRR Tolkien, lu 5 6 fois, dont la dernière dans le texte
- *Bilbo The Hobbit*, de JRR Tolkien, 3 fois, en français
- *La danse du coucou*, d'Aidan Chambers, sans doute une bonne dizaine de fois entre 13 et 20 ans
- Le cycle d'Hypérion, de Dan Simmons entre français et anglais
- *The Lure* de Felice Picano, au moins 5 fois, toujours en anglais
- La typo au 20e siècle, Lewis Blackwell, lu et relu sans jamais me lasser
- *L'amour de la peinture* et *L'art à la source*, de Claude Roy. Indispensable.

et sans doute quelques _Fantômette_, _Alice_, _Club des Cinq_ ou _Clan des Sept_, _Bob Morane_ mais est-ce que ça compte ?


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Juin 2010)

Et oui, bien sûr le seigneur des anneaux et bilbo :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2010)

Quel bonheur ces deux bouquins.
A lire et à relire sans modération.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2010)

C'est pas mon préféré de Paul Auster. D'ailleurs pour une fois le film est mieux que le bouquin.
A ce propos il me semble que le bouquin est sortit après le film, ce n'est qu'une mise en forme du script. 
Script qui est lui même inspiré d'une nouvelle du même Paul Auster.


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas mon préféré de Paul Auster. D'ailleurs pour une fois le film est mieux que le bouquin.



Pareil sur les 2 points. Moi je dis rien car mon préféré c'est soi disant le moins bon, Mr Vertigo, moi j'ai adoré, tout comme le Voyage d'Anna Blume si je ne me trompe et la partie de poker là où les types doivent construire un mur quasi infini s'ils perdent où je sais plus quoi, c'est lequel déjà ?


----------



## iBender (16 Juin 2010)

*American Psycho* - _Bret Easton Ellis_

Un choc lors de la première lecture, il me prend souvent l'envie de le relire. Certes ce n'est pas le meilleur de Ellis mais c'est un de mes préférés :love:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> la partie de poker là où les types doivent construire un mur quasi infini s'ils perdent où je sais plus quoi, c'est lequel déjà ?


Il me semble que c'est la musique du hasard.
Si non mes préférés c'est aussi le Voyage d'Anna Blume ainsi que Moon Palace et bien sûr Léviathan.

Un truc que j'ai adoré même si je ne l'ai lu "que" 2 fois:






Toute la méditerranée dans un seul livre.
Superbe!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Il me semble que quand on lit un livre 3 fois, c'est qu'on l'aime bien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il me semble que quand on lit un livre 3 fois, c'est qu'on l'aime bien.



ou qu'on ne l'a pas compris


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou qu'on ne l'a pas compris



voilà, reste à ouvrir le fil "des bouquins qu'on n'a pas compris"...


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2010)

Un excellent bouquin (que je n'ai pas encore lu 3 fois mais ça se pourrait que ça arrive) :
"Comment parler des livres que l'on n'a pas lus".
Au-delà du titre un rien vendeur, une très intéressante réflexion sur ce qu'on sait des livres que l'on n'a pas lus parce qu'ils font partie du paysage, ce qu'on retient ou ce qu'on oublie, des livres que l'on a lus, même 3 fois ou plus, et comment on en arrive à ne plus savoir si on a lu ou non un livre.

Un livre parfaitement en phase avec le sujet malgré les apparences 
Sinon, pour éviter de me faire accuser de dériver, parmi les livres lus moultes fois, je citerai les Arsène Lupin (tous), et pas mal de livres de James-Oliver Curwood : le grand nord canadien avec un autre regard que Jack London malgré des points communs : un style nettement moins bien sans doute mais des histoires qui, au moins à mon goût, s'élèvent souvent vers le mythe : le piège d'or est sans doute un des meilleurs. (C'est lui qui a écrit le Grizzly d'où a été tiré le film d'Annaud : l'ours).


----------



## Pamoi (17 Juin 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> pas mal de livres de James-Oliver Curwood : le grand nord canadien avec un autre regard que Jack London malgré des points communs : un style nettement moins bien sans doute mais des histoires qui, au moins à mon goût, s'élèvent souvent vers le mythe : le piège d'or est sans doute un des meilleurs. (C'est lui qui a écrit le Grizzly d'où a été tiré le film d'Annaud : l'ours).



+1

Le message que vous avez inséré est trop petit. Veuillez développer celui-ci pour faire 5 caractères minimum.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Juin 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/attachment.ph...ent.php?attachmentid=28131&stc=1&d=1276808828

J'avais totalement oublié ces deux romans.... pour les vacances c'est que du bonheur


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2010)

Ah tiens je crois bien l'avoir lu quatre fois celui là, ça compte?








> La Conjuration des imbéciles (titre original : A Confederacy of Dunces) est un roman humoristique de John Kennedy Toole, non publié de son vivant. Le titre est une référence à une citation de Jonathan Swift, mise en exergue : « Quand un vrai génie apparaît en ce bas monde, on le peut reconnaître à ce signe que les imbéciles sont tous ligués contre lui. »
> C'est précisément la déprime et l'épuisement provoqués par l'impossibilité de faire publier son livre et le rejet de presque tous les éditeurs américains qui poussent Toole à se suicider en 1969, à l'âge de 32 ans. L'éditeur Simon & Schuster, surtout spécialisé pour ses livres de mots croisés, auquel il avait été proposé en 1964, considérait le livre comme « indigent ». Grâce aux efforts inlassables de la mère de Toole et de l&#8217;écrivain Walker Percy, à qui elle l'avait fait lire, le livre a été finalement publié en 1980 par la Louisiana State University Press.
> « ...Le plus drôle dans cette histoire, pour peu qu&#8217;on goûte l&#8217;humour noir, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;aussitôt publié, le roman a connu un immense succès aux États-Unis et s&#8217;est vu couronné en 1981 par le prestigieux prix Pulitzer.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2010)

Nick HORNBY "Haute Fidélité"






Où les dommages que peuvent causer l'amour du rock sur sa vie ! 

Il ya également "Carton Jaune" du même écrivain qui raconte ses peines et ses
(quelques) joies en tant que fidèle suiveur de club foot d'Arsenal ...
Même ceux qui n'aiment pas le foot aimeront l'humour du livre.
(Par contre je ne l'ai pas lu trois fois :rose


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juin 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> ma première lecture en français ... (...)


_:love:
"Il venait, en chantant, onze petites filles aveugles de l'orphelinat  de Jules l'Apostolique."
_Je devais avoir 14/15 ans quand j'ai lu _L'écume des jours_ pour la première fois.
Et cette phrase m'avait parue si belle et si triste (il faut connaître le livre pour comprendre la raison de cette phrase, bien sûr) qu'elle m'est toujours restée en mémoire. Va savoir pourquoi...
Mais je n'avais pas compris tout le livre non plus. 
Ça s'est mieux passé après une nouvelle lecture quelques années plus tard.
Et même encore l'année dernière.
L'univers poétique de Boris Vian dans ce livre est assez spécial.


----------



## CBi (22 Juin 2010)




----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2010)

Emmanuel94 a cité "l'espion qui venait du froid" de John Le Carré. Celui-ci, je ne l'ai lu qu'une fois ou deux. Mais par contre, du même Le Carré, j'ai lu au moins trois fois la trilogie avec Smiley : "La Taupe", "Comme un collégien", "Les gens de Smiley". Le personnage de Smiley est peut-être un de ces premiers héros "décalés" si à la mode aujourd'hui dans les séries télé  Vraiment un superbe personnage et des histoires tout aussi superbes (et d'autres personnages pleins de chair).

Je ne sais plus si dans la collection "Bouquins" on trouve encore celui qui contenait ces trois livres, il me semble qu'ils ont réorganisé tout ça mais cette trilogie est un beau modèle de trilogie. Et donc à lire trois fois évidemment !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah tiens je crois bien l'avoir lu quatre fois celui là, ça compte?



Imbécile!


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Imbécile!



Ce remarquable texte de Patochman, je l'ai lu bien plus de 3 fois !


----------



## Old Timer (7 Juillet 2010)

Pour mourir de rire

Wilt 1 et 2 de Tom Sharpe


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou qu'on ne l'a pas compris



cela dépend; on ne comprends pas un livre de la même manière à 20, 30,  ou 40 ans.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> cela dépend; on ne comprends pas un livre de la même manière à 20, 30,  ou 40 ans.



Très juste.


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

personnellement, j'ai bien dû lire vingt fois "la chute" (de camus).
je ne m'en lasse pas.
mais je ne m'en tiens pas à cela; j'aime, aussi, relire "la ballade de la mer salée",
le "journal particulier" de léautaud&#8230;
bref, ma bibliothèque s'avère être un investissement;
rares sont les livres que je n'ai pas lus plusieurs fois.
(les autres; je les donne !)
il est vrai que, ne regardant pas la télévision, j'ai le temps de lire.


----------



## Winston 6079 (9 Juillet 2010)

je vous tire mon chapeau en lisant ce fil: jamais je n'ai lu un livre 2 fois... et pourtant je dévorais les bouquins...
depuis que j suis en Corse (2ans) j'ai juste pu terminer un livre commencé sur le continent que j devrais relire un jour "Alamut" de Bartol
difficile d'expliquer cette absence de lecture aussi longue... j'espère que ça me passera
si j devais en relire un peut-être ce serait "Vendredi où les limbes du Pacifique" de Tournier ou "le Roi des Aulnes"


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir

il n'est nullement nécessaire de relire un livre.
il suffit d'en ressentir le désir.
tournier ne me me semble pas être un mauvais choix pour cela.
en tant qu'agriculteur, peut-être devriez-vous essayer giono.
sa façon de parler de la terre

amicalement


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2010)

L'autre soir j'ai relu _La chambre_, de Françoise Chandernagor, c'était la troisième fois. Comme dit le vieukh, par envie. J'ai tendu le bras.

Il me revient aussi : C.S. Forrester, _Retour à bon port_. Trois, quatre, cinq fois même. D'autres volumes de la série également.


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir

décidément :
cinéphile, lecteur, noctambule
peut-être apprendrais-je à nuancer mes jugements (je parle des films) en vous lisant.

amicalement


----------



## vieukh (15 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir

trop occupés à lire ?
c'est bien calme, ici
viens de relire (pour la ?ème fois les :
"lettres à un jeune poète" de rilke.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Les idées noires

Franquin


----------



## vieukh (17 Juillet 2010)

Old Timer a dit:


> Les idées noires
> 
> Franquin



l'un de mes bouquins préférés

d'rrongntudjuuu !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>



Toujours pas lu. 

C'est une vieille histoire d'amour-haine entre ce bouquin et moi. On avait voulu me l'imposer au collège et comme toujours dans ces cas là, je préférais crever debout que lire assis.

J'étais totalement hermétique à cette littérature. Je n'y comprenais rien, je ne voulais rien y comprendre. En fait, j'étais insensible à cette époque "fin de siècle". Je n'avais pas les clefs, culturelles et historiques. Je me faisais chier dès la première page.

La guerre alors avec ma prof de Français... :rateau: Si elle savait que depuis j'ai lu _La Recherche_ deux fois. 

Les clefs de l'époque, je les ai trouvées depuis longtemps, par la musique, la peinture, l'architecture. Mais le livre, acheté un jour en passant dans un rayon de la FNAC, attend encore son heure sur une étagère, à quelques centimètres de mon lit.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Demande à la poussière, John Fante

"Un jour j'ai sorti un livre et c'était ça. Je restai planté un moment, lisant et comme un homme qui a trouvé de l'or à la décharge publique. (...) Le début du livre était un gigantesque miracle pour moi. J'avais une carte de la Bibliothèque. Je sortis le livre et l'emportai dans ma chambre. Je me couchai sur mon lit et le lus. Et je compris bien avant de le terminer qu'il y avait là un homme qui avait changé l'écriture.
Le livre était demande à la poussière et l'auteur, John Fante. Il allait toute ma vie m'influencer dans mon travail."
- Extrait de la préface de Charles Bukowski


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais le livre, acheté un jour en passant dans un rayon de la FNAC, attend encore son heure sur une étagère, à quelques centimètres de mon lit.


Rien de transcendant ni d'exceptionnel dans ce bouquin ... une histoire toute simple de rêveries, d'amitié et de brumes diaphanes qui flottent aux alentours de ce collège ... une rencontre de "l'autre" au détour de ses différences et une immense nostalgie qui t'étreint bien après la fin de la lecture.
Comme tu le dis si bien, la peinture, la musique et l'architecture t'ont donné les clés ... un jour, la vie qui va et qui vient te donnera l'envie de les utiliser, mais il faudra te laisser aller ... retourner vers ton adolescence, retrouver les élans du passé et suivre les traces d'Augustin Meaulnes ... tu ne le regretteras pas !
Mais pour moi c'est facile ... j'en viens parfois à me demander si un jour j'ai quitté mon adolescence !


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juillet 2010)

Les sentiers de la gloire

_Humphrey Cobb_


----------



## ringo.starr (19 Juillet 2010)

La puissance de Derrick avant l'heure...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> La puissance de Derrick avant l'heure...


 
Je ne l'ai relu qu'une foi, en vue de prépaper une compo sur le roman du XIXème, ce qui est dommage c'est de vouloir le faire lire à des jeunes de 15/16 ans, les choix des professeurs de français devraient être plus adaptés à l'âge des lecteurs.... d'autres romans d'Honoré sont plus adaptés à mon sens, la Maison Nucingen, Splendeurs et Misères des Courtisannes.
Ce n'est qu'après que la "performance littéraire" du Père Goriot peut être appréciée... c'est un peu comme si l'on commençait son éducation musicale avec Schönberg c'est décourageant.


----------



## numsix (19 Juillet 2010)

Le quatrième de couv semble suffire a vouloir le lire et le relire, non ?

_"Ne dites plus, ne dites jamais plus que l'approbation de votre conscience vous suffit.
Quand vous avez commis telle action? Hier, aujourd'hui, il y a une minute? Et maintenant? Ah, maintenant, vous voilà prêt à admettre que vous auriez peut-être agi de façon différente. Et pourquoi? Vous pâlissez? Peut-être reconnaissez-vous aussi à présent, qu'il y a une minute, vous étiez un autre ?

Mais oui, pensez-y bien. Une minute avant que ne se produise le fait qui vous occupe, vous étiez non seulement un autre, mais aussi cent autres, cent mille autres... Et il n'y a pas lieu d'en être surpris. Êtes-vous bien sûr que vous serez demain celui que vous affirmez être aujourd'hui ?"_


----------



## vieukh (20 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toujours pas lu.
> 
> C'est une vieille histoire d'amour-haine entre ce bouquin et moi. On avait voulu me l'imposer au collège et comme toujours dans ces cas là, je préférais crever debout que lire assis.
> 
> ...



bonsoir

il est vrai que parfois l'école - ou, tout au moins certains profs - semble(nt) vouloir nous vacciner contre la lecture.
j'ai ainsi "découvert" (beaucoup plus tard) des auteurs auxquels je me croyais allergique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> il est vrai que parfois l'école - ou, tout au moins certains profs - semble(nt) vouloir nous vacciner contre la lecture.
> j'ai ainsi "découvert" (beaucoup plus tard) des auteurs auxquels je me croyais allergique



Bonjour

Je dois moi-même avouer, à ma grande honte, que je n'apprécie les anchois que nonchalamment allongés sur une pizza.


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2010)

*rappel pour vieukh :*
Le sujet est de partager, ou d&#8217;essayer de partager, le titre d&#8217;un livre qui a plu et plait encore après maintes relectures (ou moins deux). Chaque contribution n&#8217;appelle pas un commentaire. Et c&#8217;est cette tendance à vouloir tout commenter tout le temps qui t&#8217;es, certes vertement, reprochée.


*rappel pour PATOCHMAN :*
ben comme d&#8217;hab&#8217; quoi 

*rappel pour les autres qui se ruent sur ce fil  circulez y&#8217;a rien à voir *


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> *circulez ya rien à voir *


Ah nan, c'est un film ça pas un bouquin :rateau:


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> *rappel pour vieukh :*
> Le sujet est de partager, ou dessayer de partager, le titre dun livre qui a plu et plait encore après maintes relectures (ou moins deux). Chaque contribution nappelle pas un commentaire. Et cest cette tendance à vouloir tout commenter tout le temps qui tes, certes vertement, reprochée.
> 
> 
> ...



toutes mes excuses.
j'ai autant déc que patoch'
sinon plus


----------



## Gr3gZZ (21 Juillet 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Je ne l'ai relu qu'une foi, en vue de prépaper une compo sur le roman du XIXème, ce qui est dommage c'est de vouloir le faire lire à des jeunes de 15/16 ans, les choix des professeurs de français devraient être plus adaptés à l'âge des lecteurs.... d'autres romans d'Honoré sont plus adaptés à mon sens, la Maison Nucingen, Splendeurs et Misères des Courtisannes.
> Ce n'est qu'après que la "performance littéraire" du Père Goriot peut être appréciée... c'est un peu comme si l'on commençait son éducation musicale avec Schönberg c'est décourageant.




HEIN ? Au contraire les profs expliquent tout ce que l'ont ne remarque pas au premier abord, on redécouvre le livre pendant et après si on le relis. je vois ou est le mal


----------



## ringo.starr (21 Juillet 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> je vois ou est le mal



Voilà.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (22 Juillet 2010)

Oh ça suffit de titiller sur l'orthographe j'ai juste pas fait attention, scusez...


----------



## Eldranh (23 Juillet 2010)

J'ai lu Si c'est un homme - Primo Levi quand j'avais 14 ans, par l'obligation de mon prof de français. Ça m'a donné envie de lire Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler. Ce livre, que je n'ai pas lu en entier, m'a lui même donné envie de lire le Coran - Allah... Et maintenant je veux lire Le Silence des autres - Lydia Gouardo.

Mais vous vous en foutez en fait...

Donc je vais mettre ici Le petit prince - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry qui derrière son air de conte pour enfant est un roman très émouvant. Je pense qu'il est libre à chacun d'y voir sa métaphore.


----------



## vieukh (23 Juillet 2010)

Eldranh a dit:


> J'ai lu Si c'est un homme - Primo Levi quand j'avais 14 ans, par l'obligation de mon prof de français. Ça m'a donné envie de lire Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler. Ce livre, que je n'ai pas lu en entier, m'a lui même donné envie de lire le Coran - Allah... Et maintenant je veux lire Le Silence des autres - Lydia Gouardo.
> 
> Mais vous vous en foutez en fait...
> 
> Donc je vais mettre ici Le petit prince - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry qui derrière son air de compte pour enfant est un roman très émouvant. Je pense qu'il est libre à chacun d'y voir sa métaphore.



c'est vrai; la comptabilité m'a toujours ému aux larmes


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> c'est vrai; la comptabilité m'a toujours ému aux larmes



Ptain, mais tu t'arrêtes jamais toi ? :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## bokeh (24 Juillet 2010)

C'était pourtant une manière originale de relever une faute


----------



## Eldranh (24 Juillet 2010)

Je promet que je n'écrirai plus jamais de message après 2 heures du mat' !

Et je corrige mon horreur : conte (je ne peux pas éditer).

Merci


----------



## vieukh (24 Juillet 2010)

Eldranh a dit:


> Je promet que je n'écrirai plus jamais de message après 2 heures du mat' !
> 
> Et je corrige mon horreur : conte (je ne peux pas éditer).
> 
> Merci



désolé; 
je ne voulais pas être blessant.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2010)

Cool. C'était amusant, la faute comme la remarque.


----------



## Eldranh (24 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> désolé;
> je ne voulais pas être blessant.



sa fè plaisir de voir ke certain ici on + de pouvoir ke dotre m1tenan c fini adieu voila c t mon dernier messaje 



Meuh nan ! Je blague bien sûr ! Qui a dit dommage ? :rateau:
C'était juste trop beau pour que je loupe ça 

J'ai pris l'habitude de ce forum et de ses remarques... sèches (que j'interprète plus comme de l'humour que du blasphème) ! 'Y a pas de quoi finir dans la déprime non plus.
No problem vieukh 

Pour rester dans le thème, je rajouterais Les fleurs du mal - Charles Baudelaire ! Un peu con sur les bords mais moi, faisant des choses pas très... enfin bref, j'aime beaucoup La destruction, le premier poème ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2010)

Eldranh a dit:


> J'ai pris l'habitude de ce forum et de ses remarques... sèches (que j'interprète plus comme de l'humour que du blasphème) ! 'Y a pas de quoi finir dans la déprime non plus.



Il est bien ce gosse, non ?...


----------



## vieukh (27 Juillet 2010)

Eldranh a dit:


> sa fè plaisir de voir ke certain ici on + de pouvoir ke dotre m1tenan c fini adieu voila c t mon dernier messaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 mon humour est parfois un peu trop "second degré" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h02 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est bien ce gosse, non ?...



 tout à fait !


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mars 2011)

Je relance ce sujet avec un bouquin qui m'a fait triper à chaque fois que je le relis : Shining de Stephen King
À bon entendeur&#8230;


----------



## pascalady971 (9 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Je relance ce sujet avec un bouquin qui m'a fait triper à chaque fois que je le relis : Shining de Stephen King
> À bon entendeur



Sacré bouquin ...... je regardais même sous le lit avant d'éteindre la lumière :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2011)

"La part des ténèbres", du même.
je l'ai lu pas mal de fois, la première fois je devais avoir 13 ans... Je vous dis pas la nuit de merde.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

Moi j'ai lu les 100 premières pages de Cujo. Il ne s'est jamais rien passé.
Ça m'a guéri du dénommé King à jamais.

Par contre j'ai beaucoup aimé la trilogie de Lentéric, lue au moins 2 fois.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2011)

Cujo est un des quelques bouquins de King dans lesquels il s'est essayé au huis clos.
Pour ma part j'ai trouvé celui-ci assez réussi par rapport à d'autres, même si très loin derrière le meilleur à mon sens (Misery)
Mais ça n'est pas représentatif du reste de son oeuvre.

Il faut toujours plusieurs essais avant de pouvoir juger un auteur.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

j'ai menti ...

J'ai beaucoup aimé 'la ligne verte ' et 'les yeux du dragon'


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Mars 2011)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> HEIN ? Au contraire les profs expliquent tout ce que l'ont ne remarque pas au premier abord, on redécouvre le livre pendant et après si on le relis. je vois ou est le mal



Je ne dis pas le contraire.... mais je pense que le Père Goriot reste d'un accès difficile... je ne suis pas très doué, il m'a fallu beaucoup de temps pour être à même de "le ressentir".... je n'ai rien contre les explications d'un tiers, même professeur de français, mais dans ce cas c'est un peu comme ressentir une oeuvre par procuration ?

Lorsque mon jeune esprit s'est ouvert à d'autres plaisirs que les playmobils (assez tardivement...) je me souviens avoir "vécu" des découvertes et des émotions inoubliables avec la Chartreuse, et le Rouge, pour Balzac et principalement le Père Goriot ce n'est que quelques années plus tard armé d'un vécu plus important et d'une culture un peu plus complète que celà m'a été possible.

Evidemment je n'expose que mon sentiment et une opinion toute relative

Il y a aussi un livre que je trouve génialissime c'est LA COMPAGNIE de Robert Little (je ne sais pas si je l'ai cité, mais c'est un bonheur que de la relire ou de n'en reprendre que quelques chapitres, malheureusement je dois me contenter d'en lire la traduction mon niveau en anglais étant devenu bien trop faible)


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2011)

Le problème de King, c'est qu'il te fait des super bouquins et que les 25 dernières pages ça devient n'importe quoi du genre "vite il faut que je finisse parce que l'éditeur gueule et que je suis encore à la bourre donc je vais faire arriver le monstre qui bouffe tout le monde comme ça c'est réglé"


----------



## kisbizz (10 Mars 2011)

depuis 2 ans traîne sur ma table de nuit  un livre , ou plutôt un pavé , de KIng "Lisey" :
je me suis arrêtée a bout de 30 pages , je ne comprends rien !!!
est que ça vaut le coup de persister  ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2011)

Tourne-le dans l'autre sens.


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tourne-le dans l'autre sens.



Bah oui, si tu le retournes, t'as plus que 30 pages à lire et hop, terminé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le problème de King, c'est qu'il te fait des super bouquins et que les 25 dernières pages ça devient n'importe quoi du genre "vite il faut que je finisse parce que l'éditeur gueule et que je suis encore à la bourre donc je vais faire arriver le monstre qui bouffe tout le monde comme ça c'est réglé"


Le plus fort pour ça c'est graham masterton.
Un vrai désastre ce mec.
super intrigues, plein de personnages, de complications, et en deux pages, paf le monstre. 
Horrible.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2011)

Pareil avec Edika


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pareil avec Edika


Oui, mais Edika, on le sait dès le départ


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2022)

Séquence nécromancie. Lève-toi vieux topic. 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rien de transcendant ni d'exceptionnel dans ce bouquin ... une histoire toute simple de rêveries, d'amitié et de brumes diaphanes qui flottent aux alentours de ce collège ... une rencontre de "l'autre" au détour de ses différences et une immense nostalgie qui t'étreint bien après la fin de la lecture.
> Comme tu le dis si bien, la peinture, la musique et l'architecture t'ont donné les clés ... un jour, la vie qui va et qui vient te donnera l'envie de les utiliser, mais il faudra te laisser aller ... retourner vers ton adolescence, retrouver les élans du passé et suivre les traces d'Augustin Meaulnes ... tu ne le regretteras pas !
> Mais pour moi c'est facile ... j'en viens parfois à me demander si un jour j'ai quitté mon adolescence !



J'ai fini par le lire, en septembre 2014, pour le centième anniversaire de la mort de Fournier.

Du livre lui-même j'ai apprécié les cent premières pages, surtout toute la séquence du château. L'impression de pénétrer dans un rêve.
Et puis, cela se délite.
André Gide avait bien senti cela, il disait que l'auteur semblait chercher pendant tout le reste du livre à retrouver la poésie et le style du début. Cette quête est aussi toute l'histoire du livre en fait.
Sur le personnage d'Augustin Meaulnes, je suis très réservé. Pour tout dire, je ne l'aime pas. Il m'est totalement antipathique et ses motivations à disparaître me semblent bien futiles au regard de ses vraies responsabilités (femme et enfant).
Peut-être une question de génération, je ne sais pas. Pour moi c'est un illuminé. Le narrateur me sied mieux, bien que son admiration (fascination) pour Meaulnes me reste inexplicable.
Mais rien que pour la séquence du château il valait le coût d'être écrit et je suis content de l'avoir lu. Finalement.

Le relirai-je ? Oui, au moins pour "le château".

Pour en revenir au sujet du fil de discussion, j'ai relu _Fondation_ pour la troisième fois (au moins), les trois livres originaux, à cause de la série sur Apple TV.

En Bande Dessinée, j'ai relu plusieurs fois le _cycle de Cyan_ (terminé) ainsi que la série _Sillage_, que je continue de suivre.


----------



## Prelude53 (7 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai 2 livres à citer:

L'Etranger de A. Camus
et
Derborence de C. F Ramuz.


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2022)

Joli déterrage 

Globalement, à chaque fois que j'ai voulu relire un livre qui m'avait vraiment plu il ne m'est pas tombé des mains mais presque : la surprise, du style ou de l'histoire, n'était plus la. Au mieux je le relis par tranches.

Les BDs, c'est différent, je relis régulièrement

Gaston, de Franquin (faut-il préciser ?), qui excite toujours aussi délicieusement les zygomatiques par les gags et le dessin
Le génie des alpages, de F'murrrr (ça vous étonne ?), pour son humour absurde et les trucs nouveaux qu'on découvre à chaque fois au coin d'une case.
Blacksad, de Canales et Guarnido, pour le dessin  et les couleurs , et l'ambiance detective privé à la Marlowe-Bogart


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Mai 2022)

En BD je relis régulièrement tous les albums de Léonard le génie, et en ce moment je me refais tous les XIII. J’avais eu le 1er album en cadeau en 1984.


----------



## patxito (7 Mai 2022)

Tous les Tintin (je suis belge…), Le voyage au bout de la nuit de Céline, L’adieu aux armes d’Hemingway, Le songe d’une nuit d’été de Shakespeare, le Dom Juan de Molière, Candide de Voltaire, et toute la série des Carvalho de Vásquez Montalbán (en espagnol).
Quand j’étais ado, j’ai relu plusieurs fois Dune de Silverberg, et Fondation d’Asimov. Le goût m’en est passé, mais j’ai vu avec plaisir leurs adaptations sur petits et grands écrans.


----------



## jmaubert (7 Mai 2022)

Bonjour à tous...J'ai lu, relu et rerelu surtout de la science-fiction : Jules Verne ( quand j'étais tout jeune ),Frank Herbert, Van Vogt ou encore Asimov...J'ai relu récemment Fondation après avoir vu trois épisodes de la série d'Apple et avoir profondément douté de ma mémoire et m'être demandé si les scénaristes et moi avions lu le même roman !


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2022)

C'est marrant ce fil, je viens de réaliser que je n'ai relu que de la SF.
Les polards, pas d'intérêt
La littérature, pas trop finalement

Ce que j'ai relu plusieurs fois :
La série de Dune (tous)
Azimov (idem)
Plein de Van Voght, ou d'autres
Mais surtout la série de Dan Simmons (qui écrit beaucoup de me*de) tout Hypérion, qui est vraiment fort je trouve.


----------



## nykk (10 Mai 2022)

Pour ma part, j'ai relu trois fois _Cent ans de solitude_ et des centaines de fois mes BD.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Mais surtout la série de Dan Simmons (qui écrit beaucoup de me*de) tout Hypérion, qui est vraiment fort je trouve.


Quand un livre me laisse un impact aussi fort que le cycle d'Hyperion/Endymion, j'ai beaucoup de mal à le relire. J'ai du lire ça, il y a bientôt 10 ans mais je l'ai toujours dans la tête comme si je l'avais refermé le mois dernier.
J'ai lu plusieurs Dan Simmons je pense que ceux que je relirais en premier seront _Illium_ et _Olympos_. À l'opposé, j'ai ouvert un jour _L'épée de Darwin_ et je n'ai jamais réussi à le terminer (à ce jour il doit avoir glissé sous le lit).
Ce qui m'ennuie parfois avec Simmons c'est une érudition "forcée" pour comprendre toute la subtilité du bouquin.


----------



## touba (10 Mai 2022)

Je n'ai jamais réussi à lire un livre deux fois.
(Ou peut être quand j'ai redoublé ma cinquième...) Mais sinon même si le bouquin m'a vraiment plu je n'arrive pas à le rouvrir, comme si le livre était vide, qu'il n'avait plus rien à donner.

Pire encore, je n'arrive pas à lire des bouquins déjà lus... par d'autres ! Il faut que je l'achète neuf, pareil, même ressenti : l'impression qu'il est vide s'il a déjà été lu. C'est con mais je bloque sur les livres d'occases...


----------

